# Vertrauensverlust durch neue Brille



## Yannic89 (1. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich komme gerade von einem echt frustrierendem Afterwork Ride zurück.
Ich habe heute meine neue Evil Eye Zolid pro mit Clip in Sehstärke getestet. Ich bin in den Trail rein und hatte das Gefühl mein komplettes Gefühl für's Fahrrad und das Fahren verloren zu haben. Dann folgte die Bodenprobe. Das Erste was mir auffiel war, dass alles etwas kleiner wirkte als mit meiner Alltagsbrille. Zudem wirkte alles etwas gestaucht (alles wirkt etwas schmaler - dachte ich sitze auf meinem XC Rad mit 2,25" Reifen und nicht auf dem fully mit 2,4" Magic Mary).
Gibt es hier Brillenträger die ähnliches erlebt haben? Gewöhnt man sich daran (erwähnen muss man auch, dass ich die Brille auch schon bei der 20min Anfahrt im Auto getragen habe)?

Optiker wird morgen angerufen. Und checken muss ich nochmal die Gabel: die wirkte schon sehr weich (man konnte beim mittelstarken bremsen schon sehen dass sie weit eintaucht und auf'm Trail fast immer tief im Federweg stand). Auch wenn ich vor 6 Tagen im Bikepark war und alles in Ordnung war. Das checke ich heute Abend aber noch. 

Grüße


----------



## Epic The Brain (1. Juni 2022)

Da gewöhnt man sich dran.
Ich hab eine Evil Eye Pro mit Clip in mit der ich immer fahre.
Ab und zu vergesse ich sie mal und fahre mit der Alltagsbrille.
Dann ist das auch sehr ungewohnt und es sieht alles anders aus.
Ich denke dann z.B., das ich viel höher sitze als mit der Evil Eye.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (1. Juni 2022)

Also wenn Brillenstärke und Sitz der Gläser korrekt sind, dann ists ne Gewöhnungssache. 
Kennt vermutlich jeder, der zum ersten Mal ne Gleitsichtbrille kriegt. Hat bei mir z.B. gut 3 Wochen gedauert und dann wars plötzlich von einem Tag auf den anderen ok.


----------



## Yannic89 (1. Juni 2022)

Okay danke für eure Kommentare.

Ich hab eben nochmal alles gecheckt. Luftdruck der Gabel war in Ordnung (gleiche Einstellungen wie im Bikepark vor 6 Tagen wo es richtig gut lief).
Reifen Luftdruck hatte ich vor der Fahrt am Auto geprüft. Eigentlich war technisch alles 1A.

Die Brille hat mich echt verwirrt oder verunsichert. Ich hoffe das geht jetzt schnell - zumal es nächste Woche nach Nauders geht. Da tut die Bodenprobe mehr weh als in den heimischen Wäldern. Ich wechsel halt immer zwischen normaler Brille oder Sportbrille. Im Büro kann ich die Sportbrille eher nicht tragen um mich dran zu gewöhnen. 😅


----------



## Wendeline (1. Juni 2022)

Ich kenne das Problem mit meiner Rudy Project Brille auch mit optischen Clip-in. Ich sehe damit auch alles kleiner. Ich dachte lange Zeit das die Verpackungen in Österreichischen Supermärkten kleiner sind als in Deutschland😂 da ich im Urlaub immer die Sportbrille beim einkaufen auf hatte (selbstfärben Gläser) und zu Hause halt nicht. 

Ich hatte die Probleme vor allem beim Bergwandern meine Trittsicherheit leider erheblich. Da hab ich es aber lange auf meine Höhenangst geschoben. Beiboot liegt es an der Kombination meiner größeren Sehschwäche mit einer starken Hornhautverkrümmung. Mittlerweile habe es drei Optiker (einer war spezialisiert auf Sportbrillen) es geschafft die Brille bergtauglich zu bekommen. 

Habe jetzt eine „normale“ Sonnenbrille mit optischer Direktverglasung. 

Zum Autofahren, ne gemütliche Biketour ohne technische Trails oder wandern in Nicht-ausgesetzten Gelände geht mit der Sportbrille voll in Ordnung, wenn ich aber wirklich sicher gucken muss leider nicht.


----------



## 7SidedCube (1. Juni 2022)

Kann die Erfahrungen nur bestätigen, auch beim Wechsel zwischen Brillen und Kontaktlinsen - irgendwann gewöhnt man sich nicht nur an die einzelnen Optiken, sondern auch an den Wechsel dazwischen.


----------



## Yannic89 (1. Juni 2022)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem mit meiner Rudy Project Brille auch mit optischen Clip-in. Ich sehe damit auch alles kleiner. Ich dachte lange Zeit das die Verpackungen in Österreichischen Supermärkten kleiner sind als in Deutschland😂 da ich im Urlaub immer die Sportbrille beim einkaufen auf hatte (selbstfärben Gläser) und zu Hause halt nicht.
> 
> Ich hatte die Probleme vor allem beim Bergwandern meine Trittsicherheit leider erheblich. Da hab ich es aber lange auf meine Höhenangst geschoben. Beiboot liegt es an der Kombination meiner größeren Sehschwäche mit einer starken Hornhautverkrümmung. Mittlerweile habe es drei Optiker (einer war spezialisiert auf Sportbrillen) es geschafft die Brille bergtauglich zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


Wow... Wie vermutlich auch deine Rudy Project war meine Evil Eye mit Vario Verglasung, Spiegel und Clip in echt kein Schnäppchen. Das nur für die gemütliche Tour zu nutzen wäre jetzt echt ein richtiges (!) Ärgernis!!


----------



## Yannic89 (1. Juni 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Kann die Erfahrungen nur bestätigen, auch beim Wechsel zwischen Brillen und Kontaktlinsen - irgendwann gewöhnt man sich nicht nur an die einzelnen Optiken, sondern auch an den Wechsel dazwischen.


Das macht Mut, danke! 😅👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (1. Juni 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Kann die Erfahrungen nur bestätigen, auch beim Wechsel zwischen Brillen und Kontaktlinsen - irgendwann gewöhnt man sich nicht nur an die einzelnen Optiken, sondern auch an den Wechsel dazwischen.


+1


----------



## Yannic89 (1. Juni 2022)

Dann werde ich die Sportbrille jetzt öfter in der Freizeit tragen.

Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis meine Frau mir das Lied vor spielt:


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (1. Juni 2022)

Yannic89 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich die Sportbrille jetzt öfter in der Freizeit tragen.
> 
> Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis meine Frau mir das Lied vor spielt:


Ich hatte das immer beim Basketball nach dem Einsetzen der Kontaktlinsen.
5 Minuten Gewöhnung brauchte ich jedesmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannic89 (1. Juni 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Ich hatte das immer beim Basketball nach dem Einsetzen der Kontaktlinsen.
> 5 Minuten Gewöhnung brauchte ich jedesmal


Hmm... Bin eigentlich schon 20min mit der Brille per Auto zum Berg und dann noch 15min uphill gefahren. Scheint nicht gereicht zu haben.
Mal sehen was der Optiker morgen sagt. Er will mich zurückrufen.


----------



## Yannic89 (1. Juni 2022)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem mit meiner Rudy Project Brille auch mit optischen Clip-in. Ich sehe damit auch alles kleiner. Ich dachte lange Zeit das die Verpackungen in Österreichischen Supermärkten kleiner sind als in Deutschland😂 da ich im Urlaub immer die Sportbrille beim einkaufen auf hatte (selbstfärben Gläser) und zu Hause halt nicht.



🤣👍🏻
Kam mir eben erst...: Und dann wundert man sich dass man nicht abnimmt trotz kleinerer Packungen die sogar genauso satt gemacht haben.


----------



## 7SidedCube (1. Juni 2022)

Ein Tipp noch für die Gewöhnungsphase: anfangs erstmal den Alkohol am Vorabend oder das Mitfahren bei Leuten mit schaukelndem Fahrstil langsam angehen lassen


----------



## Yannic89 (1. Juni 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Ein Tipp noch für die Gewöhnungsphase: anfangs erstmal den Alkohol am Vorabend oder das Mitfahren bei Leuten mit Schaukel dem Fahrstil langsam angehen lassen


_Liest dankbar den Text und setzt zum Schluck Weißbier an._


----------



## ron101 (2. Juni 2022)

Ich kann nur mit Linsen oder mit gar nichts fahren, mit Korrektur Brille komm ich nicht zurecht.
Liegt wohl an meinen sehr komplizierten Augen/Korrektur.


----------



## xrated (2. Juni 2022)

Das es kleiner wirkt, bist du kurzsichtig? Da wird nämlich alles kleiner.
Man kann sich an eine Brille gewöhnen, aber nicht wenn man zwischen 2 Brillen wechselt die unterschiedliche Stärken haben.
Wenn die Brille zuviele Dioptrien hat, tue ich mir auch schwer mit sehen. Und die Abstufungen gibt es nur in 0,25, da kann ein Tick zuviel schon Nachteile haben und die Tests sind auch nicht immer so super genau.
Dazu kommt noch Hornhautverkrümmung was die Sicht auch verzerrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (2. Juni 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Kann die Erfahrungen nur bestätigen, auch beim Wechsel zwischen Brillen und Kontaktlinsen - irgendwann gewöhnt man sich nicht nur an die einzelnen Optiken, sondern auch an den Wechsel dazwischen.


+1


----------



## fastclimber (2. Juni 2022)

Meine erste Adidas Evil Eye musste der Optiker 2x machen, er hat beim Ausmessen der Augen nicht berücksichtigt dass der Abstand Auge/Brille bei Sportbrillen anders ist als an seinem Messgerät bzw Normalbrillen, deswegen müsste er ne Stärke rauf oder runter um das auszugleichen. Ich bin stark kurzsichtig (-8). Nach der Korrektur wars ok und ich merke kaum Unterschied im Vergleich zu meiner Alltagsbrille


----------



## talybont (2. Juni 2022)

Ich wechsele ständig zwischen vier Brillen: Fernbrille, Arbeitsplatzbrille (beide mit Gläsern von r&h), Oakley Flak 2.0 und Oakley Holbrook (beide mit Oakley Gläsern). Die Umgewöhnung zwischen den drei Fernbrillen ist minimal bis nicht vorhanden! Und das, obwohl die ganz unterschiedlich gekrümmt sind und der Abstand Auge - Glas ein anderer ist. Entweder versteht der Optiker/Hersteller sein Handwerk oder eben nicht.


----------



## Yannic89 (2. Juni 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Das es kleiner wirkt, bist du kurzsichtig? Da wird nämlich alles kleiner.
> Man kann sich an eine Brille gewöhnen, aber nicht wenn man zwischen 2 Brillen wechselt die unterschiedliche Stärken haben.
> Wenn die Brille zuviele Dioptrien hat, tue ich mir auch schwer mit sehen. Und die Abstufungen gibt es nur in 0,25, da kann ein Tick zuviel schon Nachteile haben und die Tests sind auch nicht immer so super genau.
> Dazu kommt noch Hornhautverkrümmung was die Sicht auch verzerrt.


Ja bin kurzsichtig. Brillen haben schon unterschiedliche Stärken. Mehr aber weiter unten.


fastclimber schrieb:


> Meine erste Adidas Evil Eye musste der Optiker 2x machen, er hat beim Ausmessen der Augen nicht berücksichtigt dass der Abstand Auge/Brille bei Sportbrillen anders ist als an seinem Messgerät bzw Normalbrillen, deswegen müsste er ne Stärke rauf oder runter um das auszugleichen. Ich bin stark kurzsichtig (-8). Nach der Korrektur wars ok und ich merke kaum Unterschied im Vergleich zu meiner Alltagsbrille



Ich hab nun mal ein Test gemacht und hab die EvilEye heute Morgen direkt nach dem Aufstehen angezogen. Zudem hab ich die "Außengläser" herausgemacht und bin nur mit den angeklickten Korrekturgläsern unterwegs. Es ist echt super. Sicht ist genauso, wenn nicht besser, wie mit meiner Alltagsbrille.
Dann habe ich gesehen, dass die Korrekturgläser mit kleinen Gumminippeln ausgestattet sind, um das Außenglas nicht zu zerkratzen, wenn es eingesetzt ist. Genau da liegt aber auch das Problem. Das Außenglas drückt das Korrekturglas etwas weiter in den Rahmen rein und dadurch entsteht eine Krümmung. Dann hab ich noch mit dem Optiker telefoniert und er meinte, dass er mir genau das empfehlen würde. Ich soll noch ein bisschen testen, ob alles ist wie erwartet, wenn ich die Außengläser weglasse. Wenn ja, soll ich einfach vorbeikommen und sie passen mir die Korrekturgläser noch etwas an, damit sie weniger gekrümmt werden.

I keep you up to date.


----------



## talybont (2. Juni 2022)

Yannic89 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich gesehen, dass die Korrekturgläser mit kleinen Gumminippeln ausgestattet sind, um das Außenglas nicht zu zerkratzen, wenn es eingesetzt ist. Genau da liegt aber auch das Problem. Das Außenglas drückt das Korrekturglas etwas weiter in den Rahmen rein und dadurch entsteht eine Krümmung. Dann hab ich noch mit dem Optiker telefoniert und er meinte, dass er mir genau das empfehlen würde. Ich soll noch ein bisschen testen, ob alles ist wie erwartet, wenn ich die Außengläser weglasse. Wenn ja, soll ich einfach vorbeikommen und sie passen mir die Korrekturgläser noch etwas an, damit sie weniger gekrümmt werden.
> 
> I keep you up to date.


Ganz ehrlich, ist der Optiker da nicht gleich drauf gekommen? Hatte auch mal eine Evil Eye Halfrim Pro und alles war prima.


----------



## Yannic89 (2. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht bin ich mit meiner Rechenleistung im Hirn nicht Teil der EvilEye-Kunden-Majorität, für die dieses Design ohne Weiteres passt. Es war ja die erste "Diagnose", warum ich mich beim Radfahren so unwohl fühle.

Ich bin eigentlich sehr froh, dass ich ohne jeden Termin einfach wieder jederzeit vorbeikommen kann und die sich dem Thema sofort annehmen. Und weiter, dass sowohl Optiker als auch ich vermutlich den Grund für das Unwohlsein gefunden haben. Ein Problem, das sich beheben lässt. Besser am Ende zu hören "ja dann passt die Brille halt nicht für dich".


----------



## talybont (3. Juni 2022)

Yannic89 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich mit meiner Rechenleistung im Hirn nicht Teil der EvilEye-Kunden-Majorität, für die dieses Design ohne Weiteres passt. Es war ja die erste "Diagnose", warum ich mich beim Radfahren so unwohl fühle.


Das ist nicht Dein Fehler! Ich verstehe nur den Optiker nicht. Der Clip wird von den Standardgläsern nach hinten gedrückt, nicht viel, aber ein paar mm. Wenn der Optiker das nicht von Anfang an beachtet....tja. Dann hat er diesen Brillentyp entweder zum ersten mal verkauft oder er hat nicht sonderlich viel Plan!
Du musst davon ausgehen, dass der Zusammenbau für Dich funktioniert.


----------



## shuni (3. Juni 2022)

Um mal noch meine Erfahrungen hier zu teilen:

Ich hatte hier eine neue Sportbrille, die möglichst auch gut unter Goggles passt... hab echt keine Schlimmen werte (-1,25), aber durch die relativ starke Krümmung konnte ich gar nicht mit der Brille umgehen. Hab sogar Kopfschmerzen bekommen. Alles war richtig vermessen, haben alles zusammen genau angeschaut.
Ist alles etwas abhängig von jeder einzelnen Person.  Kontaktlinsen hab ich wenig bzw. keine Probleme mit der Umstellung, finde aber das die Kontaktlinsen einfach vom Gefühl her nicht so gut sind (man merkt halt immer ganz leicht das etwas da ist).

Aktuell weiß ich nicht, was ich mache. Eigentlich wäre eine Sportbrille gut, aber viele passen selbst unter OTG Goggles nur bedingt rein. Kontaktlinsen bin ich nicht so der Fan und eine selbst tönende Brille (also immer Sonnenbrille) ist halt pure Verwöhnung (hatte die Sportbrille auch).


----------



## Yannic89 (3. Juni 2022)

talybont schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Dein Fehler! Ich verstehe nur den Optiker nicht. Der Clip wird von den Standardgläsern nach hinten gedrückt, nicht viel, aber ein paar mm. Wenn der Optiker das nicht von Anfang an beachtet....tja. Dann hat er diesen Brillentyp entweder zum ersten mal verkauft oder er hat nicht sonderlich viel Plan!
> Du musst davon ausgehen, dass der Zusammenbau für Dich funktioniert.


Ich hab das auch nicht als Anschuldigung aufgefasst.


----------



## Yannic89 (3. Juni 2022)

shuni schrieb:


> Um mal noch meine Erfahrungen hier zu teilen:
> 
> Ich hatte hier eine neue Sportbrille, die möglichst auch gut unter Goggles passt... hab echt keine Schlimmen werte (-1,25), aber durch die relativ starke Krümmung konnte ich gar nicht mit der Brille umgehen. Hab sogar Kopfschmerzen bekommen. Alles war richtig vermessen, haben alles zusammen genau angeschaut.
> Ist alles etwas abhängig von jeder einzelnen Person.  Kontaktlinsen hab ich wenig bzw. keine Probleme mit der Umstellung, finde aber das die Kontaktlinsen einfach vom Gefühl her nicht so gut sind (man merkt halt immer ganz leicht das etwas da ist).
> ...


Wenn ich Goggles fahre, trage ich meine Alltagsbrille darunter (Oakley L-Frame). Passt für mich 1A und ich habe keine Umstellung/Umgewöhnung. Nachteil: Keine Tönung. Aber vielleicht gibts ja für die Goggle andere Gläser?! Austauschbar sind sie jedenfalls.
Kontaktlinsen hatte ich jahrelang - irgendwann aber die Lust verloren bzw. sie gingen mir auf den Nerv. Habe sie nun nur noch zum Tauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TilmannG (3. Juni 2022)

Zwischen Alltags- und diversen Sportbrillen mit Korrekturgläsern kann ich völlig problemlos und ohne Umgwöhnungsphase wechseln. Clips nutze ich auch aus diesem Grund nicht.


----------



## shuni (3. Juni 2022)

Yannic89 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Goggles fahre, trage ich meine Alltagsbrille darunter (Oakley L-Frame). Passt für mich 1A und ich habe keine Umstellung/Umgewöhnung.


Hast du ein Bild von deiner Alltagsbrille? Bei Oakley steht ja nie wirklich was ob die OTG tauglich sind. Skibrillen die ich probiert hatte waren es alle samt nicht (oder meine Brille ist zu groß )


----------



## Fluhbike (3. Juni 2022)

wenn du hornhaut verkrümmung korrigiert hast, scheinen am anfang auch an den rändern die Wände etc schief. da gewöhnt man sich aber auch dran. auch an diesen seltsamen zoom effekt wenn man den kopf dreht.


----------



## ExcelBiker (3. Juni 2022)

Yannic89 schrieb:


> Zudem hab ich die "Außengläser" herausgemacht und bin nur mit den angeklickten Korrekturgläsern unterwegs.


Mach das nicht! Die Konstruktion der EvilEye ist so, dass die eigentlich schlabbrig aufgehängten Korrekturgläser erst durch die Spannung zu den Hauptgläsern gehalten werden. Das Zurückbiegen ist also gewollt bzw. nötig. Die kleinen Stöpsel erzeugen einen geringen Abstand zwischen den Gläsern. Auch dieser Abstand ist zwingend nötig, damit der Zwischenraum wenigstens ansatzweise belüftet wird. (Du wirst im Herbst/Winter noch kennen lernen, dass die Brille vorzugsweise in diesem Zwischenraum beschlägt. Und du kannst das nicht einfach abwischen, dazu ist der Spalt zu schmal. Das war übrigens auch der Hauptgrund, warum ich jetzt auf eine getönte Brille mit integrierter Sehstärke umgestiegen bin.) Dieses Zurückbiegen verändert aber das Sehgefühl. Deshalb immer mit den "richtigen" Einstellungen die Brille aufsetzen, sonst bekommst du zu viele unterschiedliche Seheindrücke und kannst dich evtl. auf keinen wirklich einstellen.

Das Problem mit der neuen Brille und damit verbundener neuer Sicht kenne ich. Ich hab auch mal deswegen eine Bodenprobe gemacht, und mich eine Zeit gewundert, warum ich bei bestimmten Kurven regelmäßig 20 cm neben der gewünschten Linie gefahren bin. Gruselig .... . Nach ein paar Wochen hatte ich mich daran gewöhnt.

Ich versuche, so wenig wie möglich Sichtänderungen zu bekommen. Deshalb ist bei allem (geschwindigkeits-)kritischem immer die gleiche Brille drauf, egal ob Bike oder Auto. Beim normalen zu Fuß gehen ohne Brille, beim Berggehen wechsle ich tatsächlich (Sonnenbrille mit Stärke), aber muss mich dann kurz nach dem Wechsel im anspruchsvollerem Gelände entsprechend konzentrieren und etwas langsamer machen.


----------



## ritzel007 (3. Juni 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Kann die Erfahrungen nur bestätigen, auch beim Wechsel zwischen Brillen und Kontaktlinsen - irgendwann gewöhnt man sich nicht nur an die einzelnen Optiken, sondern auch an den Wechsel dazwischen.


Kann ich bestätigen. Gleitsichtbrille im Alltag, Kontaktlinsen beim Biken. Ich habe mich recht schnell daran gewöhnt. Manchmal guckt man aber auch zuviel. Ich habe letztens im Regen mit beschlagener Goggle auf einem Trail einen PR gefahren. Wäre bei guter Sicht wohl nicht passiert.


----------



## DanielMeler (7. Juni 2022)

Yannic89 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich komme gerade von einem echt frustrierendem Afterwork Ride zurück.
> Ich habe heute meine neue Evil Eye Zolid pro mit Clip in Sehstärke getestet. Ich bin in den Trail rein und hatte das Gefühl mein komplettes Gefühl für's Fahrrad und das Fahren verloren zu haben. Dann folgte die Bodenprobe. Das Erste was mir auffiel war, dass alles etwas kleiner wirkte als mit meiner Alltagsbrille. Zudem wirkte alles etwas gestaucht (alles wirkt etwas schmaler - dachte ich sitze auf meinem XC Rad mit 2,25" Reifen und nicht auf dem fully mit 2,4" Magic Mary).
> ...


Ich habe vor Jahren mal ein Clip mit Sehstärke in eine DH-Google gemacht und nach der ersten Fahrt sofort wieder entsorgt. Wenn die Google sich durch Erschütterungen hoch und runter bewegt hat, wusste ich nicht ob das Vorderrad rechts oder links der Wurzel war. Das hat was von Beifahrer gehabt.


----------



## Vicious6circle (8. Juni 2022)

Für Sport gibt's bei mir nur Kontaktlinsen. Alles andere an Gläsern empfinde ich als Sinnfrei. Gerade beim biken. Ich kann nicht ständig den Kopf nach unten absenken also rollen nur die Augen in die bestimmte Richtung. Bei Gläsern schaut man dann schnell Mal über den Rand hinaus und ist blind. Geht gar nicht 🤨


----------



## ExcelBiker (8. Juni 2022)

Vicious6circle schrieb:


> Bei Gläsern schaut man dann schnell Mal über den Rand hinaus und ist blind.


Vielleicht noch nie eine ordentliche Sportbrille gehabt? Ich schaue da nie auf/über den Rand.


----------



## Fluhbike (8. Juni 2022)

fahre mit einer normalen fihlmann billig brille, die korrigiert auch Hornhautverkrümmung. funktioniert 1a, ich sehe besser als mit linsen. Finde beim Biken schaut man eben eher konstant auf den Trail vor sich. Tennis ist zum Beispiel eher schwierig mit dem ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannic89 (15. Juni 2022)

Ich habe nun die Brille ausgiebig in Nauders testen können.

Der Optiker hat Vollgas gegeben und mir dünnere Gläser verbaut - ich konnte sie am Abend vor der Abreise noch abholen. So standen sie "gerader" vor dem Auge als mit den dickeren Gläsern im Clip. Damit ist mein Hirn dann relativ schnell zurechtgekommen und ich bin 2 Tage dauerhaft mit der Brille unterwegs gewesen, hab Spaß gehabt und das sogar Sturz-frei. 

Einziger negativ-Punkt: Mit den dünneren Gläsern hab ich wieder etwas Sehschärfe "verloren". Mit den dickeren Gläsern war ich laut Messung bei ~140%. Jetzt hab ich in etwa die gleiche Stärke wie mit meiner Alltagsbrille (~100-110%).


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Juni 2022)

Yannic89 ich benutze seit kurzem eine Gloryfy-Brille. Hier hat mein Optiker für mich eine gute Arbeit geleistet!  Optische Gläser mit Gleitsichtfunktion,  damit habe keine Probleme mehr. Ich hatte über 10 Jahre eine Adidas-Brille mit Clip zum Sport benutzt.


----------



## ettan (17. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte mit einer Evil Eye und Clip ähnliches Erlebnis. 
Grausam, alles verschwomm, bewegte sich und war "untragbar". Der Clip alleine war nicht so das Problem, die Kombi aus Brille und Clip ging gar nicht. Der Optiker versuchte zweimal nachzukorrigieren klappte nicht. Hat die Brille anstandslos zurück genommen und ich habe mir eine Sonnenbrille mit Glas schleifen lassen. Kostenpunkt zwar das doppelte aber nun passt das.

Jedoch:

Es gibt immer noch leichte Verzerrungen, wenngleich extrem geringer als die vorherige Version. 
War mein letzter Versuch, wenn sich meine Sehstärke (hoffentlich nicht so schnell) wieder so massiv verändert, dass eine neue Brille her müsste, wähle ich weiterhin meine harten Kontaktlinsen. Die sind nervig aber klappen problemlos und im vergleich günstig. Auch bei der Brillenwahl, Wetterbedingungen habe ich dann viel mehr Freiheit.


----------

